# Ramp Wine



## Cracked Cork (Jun 8, 2007)

This post is especially for Ramona in WV and anyone else that has had or heard of a ramp, cousin to the wild garlic and onion that grows in WV and also has a festival of the ramp in WV. Kirkwood winery makes and sells a ramp wine, tried some today at a winetasting, lets say it interesting. Took home a bottle of their elderberry, mountain blueberry and raspberry, all very good! 

Appalachian
Ramp Wine at http://www.kirkwood-wine.com/winelist.html .

Crackedcork
</span>


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jun 8, 2007)

I got some 'Wild Garlic' from Tennessee that a friend dug from ditches there....It is smaller than most and very strong....I have been growing it for a few years now...It is the strongest of the garlics I grow.


Is it related to the Ramp plant????


http://www.kirkwood-wine.com/winelist.html


They sure have an interesting winelist.


----------



## Cracked Cork (Jun 8, 2007)

NW, I have no idea about the relationship between the wild onions, but they are all good. I took the flower tops off of some of our wild garlic, chopped them up and tossed them into a venison salad, paired with an elderberry wine, I certainly dont deserve to eat like that!

As far as Kirkwood wines go, I have no connection etc, they were at a mountain heritage show this weekend showing their WV wines. We are drinking their blueberry right now, its a little bit better than my best blueberry, in other words damn good 

Crackedcork


----------



## rgecaprock (Jun 8, 2007)

Cracked, 


I was wondering about the ramps. I'll bet that is an interesting wine. Have you seen the recipe for it?


Now I'm going to ask about elderberries. I see them growing here in the city in the suburbs along the roads and bayous. I noticed the berries on some today,,,,not ripe yet. Would they be good for wine since they are growing wild...i'm sure they would. I might stop and collect some when I see that they are ripe and just try a gallon or two. I bet just about no one around here knows what they are.


Glad you got to try some ramp wine....thanks for sharing that and the link.


Ramona*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jun 8, 2007)

I have seen a recipe for Garlic Wine and wondered about it....If we get a good crop this year just might try a gallon....BUT...would think it would be just for marinade...any thoughts?


----------



## Cracked Cork (Jun 8, 2007)

Ramona, the first elderberry wines were made from wild ones  I have only used tame ones as that is what we have and the wild ones always seem to grow on other peoples backyards or railways and I am not crazy about railway berries. I personally wouldnt make ramp wine, for cooking we use ginger wine, lots of flavor there. Crackedcork


----------



## rgecaprock (Jun 8, 2007)

So would not recommend picking the "street and ditch" berries? My dad used to make them from the wild ones....but wild in WV and wild here are probably two different animals.....ya think?


Ramona


----------



## Cracked Cork (Jun 8, 2007)

Ramona, if you are in TX the only difference is you guys got rattlers and we have copperheads in WV  Crackedcork
*Edited by: Cracked Cork *


----------



## rgecaprock (Jun 9, 2007)

We have copperheads too, I lifted up a flower pot one moring when I was living in a house and a very pretty one, must have just shed it skin was all curled up underneath. Then I saw 2 more that year. And that was in the suburbs.


Ramona


----------



## smokegrub (Jun 9, 2007)

Ramps are very strong with a reputed peculiar characteristic. It is said that if they are eaten in large quantity the consumer will begin to emit a strong garlic-like odor. I wonder how they smell under fermentation. Somehow I just can't envision a ramp wine nor can I envision how one might use it.


----------

